# changing pkg dependencies



## umphy (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I am wondering if there is a way to change the dependency of a package in pkgng?

What I am trying to do is to install the package py-psycopg2, which has a dependency on postgresql92-client. But I have postgresql93-client installed, so the 9.2 client cannot be installed due to conflicts.

I have tried:

`pkg set -o databases/postgresql92-client:databases/postgresql93-client`

But that does not change the dependency in pkgng.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2014)

Build from ports if you want different defaults.


----------

